# 3 Blade vs 4 Blade Opinions



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Blades are irrelevant.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

KyleOneil66 said:


> As most of us do, I’m always looking into what else I can add to my skiff and what can I change up to make better. What’s yalls thoughts on blade count for props? I have a 1998 17ft Pro Sport skiff with a 90 Yamaha on it. Currently have a regular 3 Blade prop on it. Would a 4 blade do much of a difference?


I had to try a few props from Solas before I found the right one for my boat. There are a lot of variables when you are considering switch to a 4 blade. I recommend calling Solas to see if they have a suggestion based on weight, transom height, motor, pitch, alum vs SS, hull type, performance you are expecting, etc.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Despite a previous post post, number of blades does matter.

But in your case and this being a general question without a specific goal I don't see where you would benefit with a 4 blade unless you need stern lift.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Skiff Junky said:


> Despite a previous post post, number of blades does matter.
> 
> But in your case and this being a general question without a specific goal I don't see where you would benefit with a 4 blade unless you need stern lift.


No, they don't matter. What you are trying to accomplish and your hull design does. I have a Foreman 3 blade on one of my skiffs and it annihilates the 4 blade PT I also have it getting on plane, staying on plane at lower RPM's, grip, everything skinny. It also run 1-2 mph faster at WOT. 

On the other skiff I have a 3 blade Foreman cupped for a tunnel that can't hold water, loses grip, and cant run as high as the same foreman cupped prop in a 4 blade. The 4 blade on this hull is just better in every way (other than top end). 

3 blade is better for speed and 4 for grip is a rule of thumb and old wives tail for bigger boats.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> No, they don't matter. What you are trying to accomplish and your hull design does. I have a Foreman 3 blade on one skiff and it annihilates the 4 blade PT I also have in getting on plane, staying on plane at lower RPM's, grip, everything skinny. It also run 1-2 mph faster at WOT. I also have a 3 blade Foreman cupped for a tunnel that can't hold water, loses grip, and cant run as high as the same foreman cupped prop in a 4 blade. The 4 blade on this hull is just better in every way (other than top end).
> 
> 3 blade is better for speed and 4 for grip is a rule of thumb and old wives tail for bigger boats.


Don't get it.

You say it doesn't matter then argue the 3 blade wont hold water and the 4 blade does?

And I don't need theory. I still have a pile of custom props from back in the day when this site originated.

And he is in a "bigger boat" 17' bay boat with a 90 is not a micro skiff


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Skiff Junky said:


> Don't get it.
> 
> You say it doesn't matter then argue the 3 blade wont hold water and the 4 blade does?
> 
> ...


Re-read. One skiff shows the opposite results of the other based on blades alone. 

I didn't see that it was a bay boat.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Re-read. One skiff shows the opposite results of the other based on blades alone.
> 
> I didn't see that it was a bay boat.


 Ditto on the reread.

He is asking about a 17' Pro Sport with a Yamaha 90. That is the only part that was not a general question but whatever.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Skiff Junky said:


> Ditto on the reread.
> 
> He is asking about a 17' Pro Sport with a Yamaha 90. That is the only part that was not a general question but whatever.


Edited to make it more clear I am talking about two different skiffs. The first one btw is an 18' HB, but, has a 60CT


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Edited to make it more clear I am talking about two different skiffs. The first one btw is an 18' HB, but, has a 60CT


And my point. OP is only talking about one "boat"

It's a 1998 Bay Boat. OP has 15 posts under his belt and probably not interested in what Jack Foreman and Smackdaddy could do for him at this time.

When the OP grinds the bottom for a pad, we can talk.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Probably to vague of question to get a solid answer, but in my case an off the shelf 4 blade Solas solved my issues. There customer support was shit though. I wanted more hole shot, and that’s what it did. Top speed stayed the same, cruise rpm dropped 1/200 rpms at same speed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Propping skiffs and boats is not a matter of opinion. There are so many variables that come into play you really need to get a prop shop to help you or you are playing a guessing game. Why do people do this over and over then end up settling for a mediocre prop because they got tired of trying ten different props or buying and selling them over the course of months trying to find one that “works”? I’m not being sarcastic, just telling it like it is. The OP’s original post is very general and lacks details. Even if we had the details he gets a bunch of opinions and very few facts. That is confusing and misleading to some.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Just call [email protected] propgods.com...he has probably already propped 20 of your model boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SS06 said:


> Just call [email protected] propgods.com...he has probably already propped 20 of your model boat


No...we need opinions!
The OP never even replied, we are just posting for nothing.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No...we need opinions!


Well ya know what they say about opinions and A…..s 😂😂


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2007)

I have read most of the posts, have a question. I put a 175 opti on my KW Stealth. Came with a tired carbed Johnson 115. Tried a Suzuki 140, great motor but not for my boat. The hull seems to have a built in porpoise in it. I had t run the Suzi wfo to get above it. (I think HP ratings are allowed a plus or minus %, I'm guessing the Suzi is overrated a bit) I'm just curious, generally speaking does a 4 blade give more stern lift, with a little loss on top speed over a three blade? Mine is a pig now getting up, have to start with the tabs all the way down and pay close attention when leaving a spot so as not to drag the motor. I could give up a little speed if I could get some stern lift. Any guesses? BTW, opinions add to knowledge!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Tom said:


> I have read most of the posts, have a question. I put a 175 opti on my KW Stealth. Came with a tired carbed Johnson 115. Tried a Suzuki 140, great motor but not for my boat. The hull seems to have a built in porpoise in it. I had t run the Suzi wfo to get above it. (I think HP ratings are allowed a plus or minus %, I'm guessing the Suzi is overrated a bit) I'm just curious, generally speaking does a 4 blade give more stern lift, with a little loss on top speed over a three blade? Mine is a pig now getting up, have to start with the tabs all the way down and pay close attention when leaving a spot so as not to drag the motor. I could give up a little speed if I could get some stern lift. Any guesses? BTW, opinions add to knowledge!


Generally speaking, 4 blade gives a batter holeshot, with a minor loss in top speed. In my case my top speed stayed the same, but that’s most likely due to the fact I was able to raise my tabs up. Mine are manual or “spring loaded” so I can’t adjust them while underway. With the 4b I was able to raise them to the highest level and still have a better holeshot than my 3b with no porpoise.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Stern lift is less to do with blade number and more to do with blade shape/rake angle. A 4 blade will provide more lift than the equivalent 3 blade if the shape is stern lift inducing. The length of the propeller tube also plays a large role in stern lift. Short tube props allow for more bow lift. 

Hole shot can be increased or decreased from a variety of factors. For that boat, I'd look for a Mercury Trophy Plus (the newer version has a longer tube length), in roughly 21 pitch and see how she plays.


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2007)

Finsleft258 said:


> Stern lift is less to do with blade number and more to do with blade shape/rake angle. A 4 blade will provide more lift than the equivalent 3 blade if the shape is stern lift inducing. The length of the propeller tube also plays a large role in stern lift. Short tube props allow for more bow lift.
> 
> Hole shot can be increased or decreased from a variety of factors. For that boat, I'd look for a Mercury Trophy Plus (the newer version has a longer tube length), in roughly 21 pitch and see how she plays.


Thanks for the reply. I have a tempest plus, 21P, iirc rpm was within range, maybe a little high, still think the 21 is right? Been a while since I've been on the water. lol


----------



## KyleOneil66 (Nov 5, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No...we need opinions!
> The OP never even replied, we are just posting for nothing.


I’m reading everything post. Thanks though!


----------

